# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  Giúp code Java?

## sondongho83

các bạn giúp mình giải thích đoạn code này trong java với nhé:


```
class myclass<t extends b>
```

trong đó b là 1 class khác

----------


## Annhu_nguyen

cái này gọi là kế thừa class b

----------

